# No central locking after dead battery



## smoki1969 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi there

My E38 735i had a flat battery at the weekend. :thumbdwn:

Got it started eventually but now the remote key does not work for unlocking the car.
Also the soft close boot now longer works off either the key or pressing the internal button.

Any thoughts?

Cheers

Simon


----------



## smoki1969 (Dec 16, 2008)

Well after getting the car on the diags it looks like it is probably a relay.

Are these easy to replace?

Error is in the ZKE and is error 64 Relais-Storung : FH Fahrer Seite Hinten which seems to equate to Relay disorder FH Drivers side rear - close.

Thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## QSilver7 (Aug 15, 2008)

have you checked the fuses (boot & bonnet locations) to see if you blew any when replacing the battery?


----------



## smoki1969 (Dec 16, 2008)

Never changed the battery mate.....
It just flattened itself......

Checked all fuses but nothing looks blown.....
There seemed to be a lot for central locking too.....

Run the diags again and all faults are gone now so not sure what is up


----------



## On Sale (Aug 30, 2005)

will that be the button itself causes the problem?


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

If you charged the battery in place you may want to disconnect one battery lead and reconnect it about an hour later. That will reboot the whole car-any or all of the computers could be retaining corrupt data in memory.


----------



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

Terry,
Right with you there, my friend.! ANYTHING computer related in these cars is subject to a reboot! I have had the car reboot several systems after electrical interruption, battery issues or even just glitches.


----------

